# Attaching floor boards for trailer...



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

I was given a flat bed trailer constructed of square tubing. It was some type of kayak trailer and never had a floor on it. I'm looking for some suggestions as to how to attach 2 x ? floor boards. I'll get a pic posted up soon. Thanks.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

Trailer


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Find a stock trailer to look at and see how they are done. That would be easier than me trying to explain it and MUCH easier for you to understand than me attempting to explain. Don't be surprised if you see the floor boards floating rather than fastened.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

MisterSteve said:


> I was given a flat bed trailer constructed of square tubing. It was some type of kayak trailer and never had a floor on it. I'm looking for some suggestions as to how to attach 2 x ? floor boards. I'll get a pic posted up soon. Thanks.


Ayuh,.... What have ya got to work with,..??

Ya could weld brackets onto the bottoms of the tubin', 'n screw yer 2xs into the holes, 'tween the tubin'...
Or,...
You could just screw the 2xs right on top of the framin' there now....

Without some cuttin' grindin', 'n weldin', the 2nd option is probably yer Only choice...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Our equipment trailer has screws similar to these http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/122...Screws-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Head-Square-Drive that hold down 2" hardwood boards without any issues.................


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

Why do you want to use 2x's for the floor? Just use 3/4 inch exterior grade plywood. I have a similar trailer that folds up (4x8 ft). It had holes in the frame to bolt the plywood down. Drill holes through the frame if it doesn't already have them and use either stainless or galvanized stove bolts to fasten down the plywood.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

I was thinking self tapping screws or carriage bolts but wasnt sure if drilling holes through the tubing with carriage bolts would compromise the strength at all or if the screws would really hold it all down well enough. The trailer is 5 1/2 x 9 so the ply wood sheets would almost cost as much as 2x's and same thing with the deck boards.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Our equipment trailer has screws similar to these http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/122...Screws-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Head-Square-Drive that hold down 2" hardwood boards without any issues.................


Jomama, about how many screws are used on the boards? Two every cross member??


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

MisterSteve said:


> but wasnt sure if drilling holes through the tubing with carriage bolts would compromise the strength at all


That would be a concern for me as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever once seen a factory build equipment trailer with a plywood floor, not likly.
Want it to last then use pressure treated decking boards. Through bolting with carrage bolts will work best.


----------

